# Color question



## firingo (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi.
I just want to know how you call this color.
This is one Laudino Sevillano cock, I know what color is in our language (Spanish), but will be interesting to know what the expert think


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

red grizzle spread? others will ba along soon.


----------



## firingo (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes I think he is a red grizzle.In spanish we call Gavino en Rojo, Almendrado and Ballo.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

He is not grizzle or spread, 
It looks to be a red check, May carry bronze or recessive red which is helping to darken the flights and enhance the red. Maybe smoky too as the pattern appears slightly smudged out. The flights show a little bit of either undergrizzle or pied.

Got a pic of the tail?


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

I'm not sure but, I think it is red grizzle. wing has a white-ash grizzle flight. bird Head color in general looks Ash red.wing edges has clear white feathers. Normally white feathers comes in rr. Also foot feathers do not express ashs.. so I think it is recessive red split. but I'm sure unless i see the color of babies..


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

What colour are the parents, Do you have pics?


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

This bird is ash-red dark check, as NZ Pigeon stated. Probably with darkening modifiers like bronze and dirty to get the flights so dark.

There is definitely no grizzle here, as the head and neck is completely solid. The flight looks grizzled because of the effects of under-grizzle or some pied mutation. It might even be due to the effects of the darkening modifiers.


----------



## firingo (Jan 6, 2012)

Interesting, he is ash-red dark check, but has the under-grizzle, ok.

Yes Evan I have pictures of his father

Thanks.


----------



## firingo (Jan 6, 2012)

This is the father.


----------



## firingo (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok these two Laudinos are same color for us, (Bucaro). They are from Spain “los Compadres loft”. What color are they??
Thanks.


----------



## ntama (Jul 9, 2012)

firingo said:


> Hi.
> I just want to know how you call this color.
> This is one Laudino Sevillano cock, I know what color is in our language (Spanish), but will be interesting to know what the expert think


To me the first one Ash Red maybe het.indgo or smoky.


----------



## ntama (Jul 9, 2012)

firingo said:


> Ok these two Laudinos are same color for us, (Bucaro). They are from Spain “los Compadres loft”. What color are they??
> Thanks.


The 2nd Grizzle,but on the first pic. black plume on the wing a little comfusing
could be almond,or mosaic..


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

They both look grizzle to me, the first one yellow and the second one brown.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

ntama said:


> The 2nd Grizzle,but on the first pic. black plume on the wing a little comfusing
> could be almond,or mosaic..


If its a cockbird the black plume on the wing is perfectly normal, It indicates the bird carries blue.

I agree they look yellow for the first, Brown for the second. The second one looks to have a brown tail bar showing but I would not have picked up on it had thepigeonkey not said the bird looked brown. I would have put it as ash red I think.

Both look grizzle although the first has an interesting expression, More one you would see on a spread or recessive red bird. May be a mottle gene or may just be evidence of how varied grizzle can be.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Is the second bird possibly ****. faded brown. When i zoom in on the eye it appears to be pearlish. Does the bird have any vision difficulties?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

The second bird in the last post does appear to have a pearl eye and a tail bar so is likely to be, brown grizzle. What makes you think **** faded?


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

I'm thinking **** faded because I've raised two **** faded spread brown cocks in the past who expressed the same type of color breaking in the feathers (not quite grizzled but not splashed either), however, they didn't show a tail bar,being spread. I also suspect the bird in earlier pic with whitening in flight feather to be het. faded brown. (A tail pic of that bird would be helpful.). If it's **** faded it will have vision defects.


----------



## firingo (Jan 6, 2012)

tmaas said:


> Is the second bird possibly ****. faded brown. When i zoom in on the eye it appears to be pearlish. Does the bird have any vision difficulties?


Hi
No. The bird is fine.
Thanks.


----------



## firingo (Jan 6, 2012)

NZ Pigeon said:


> If its a cockbird the black plume on the wing is perfectly normal, It indicates the bird carries blue.
> 
> I agree they look yellow for the first, Brown for the second. The second one looks to have a brown tail bar showing but I would not have picked up on it had thepigeonkey not said the bird looked brown. I would have put it as ash red I think.
> 
> Both look grizzle although the first has an interesting expression, More one you would see on a spread or recessive red bird. May be a mottle gene or may just be evidence of how varied grizzle can be.


Hi.
Evan that is very interesting answer, do you say that the black plume is because the bird carries blue. Ok, I know that you are not an expert is this type of pigeon, but you are color expert, Why do you think that we don't have a blue grizzly in the Laudino Sevillano??


I can post pictures of Laudinos in many different colors, but no one will be blue grizzly or white, they predominant color of this breed is smoky and bronze

Thanks.


----------

